# Hyperthyroidism and migraine???



## Suz7 (Sep 19, 2011)

Has anyone noticed a connection between thyroid problems and migraine? I have always had migraines so that is nothing new. What has changed is the frequency, intensity, and duration of the migraines. I am really in misery. Any thoughts?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I have noticed the persistent headaches when likely hyperthyroid from a little too much medication. I wouldn't call mine migraines, but they definitely require Advil frequently.

I think the key would be to get your TSH, Free T3, and Free T4 levels tested to see if you are hyperthyroid at the moment.


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Not too sure if mine is related because my migraines started more frequently after I had my son, but I was getting daily migraines and am now on Verapamil to stop them.


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been getting more headaches since being on medication for hyper. It's in the side effects list for carbimazole though.


----------



## Bethany79 (Jul 24, 2012)

Suz7 said:


> Has anyone noticed a connection between thyroid problems and migraine? I have always had migraines so that is nothing new. What has changed is the frequency, intensity, and duration of the migraines. I am really in misery. Any thoughts?


Sounds very familiar to me! I have been getting migrains since I was 15. But over the past year they have gotten much worse. Got to the point that I had them more days then not in a months time. I guess that was my first warning sign that something was amiss. However my neuro prescribed me nadolol 10 Mg 1x daily (beta blocker) and I have had a significant reduction in the migrains.


----------

